# Bulb munchers!



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Lived here for yonks and never had this problem before - most of our newly planted bulbs have been eaten :evil: They have been got at from the surface leaving a neat hole in the soil - almost like a crater. Both pots and ground-planted locations attacked over a two-week period. At first we thought it was birds as the local Blackbirds can be very violent when rummaging through the tops of plant pots and soil beds for food but realised it was too neat a job.

Conclusion after Googling: squirrels!

I've seen all 3 Ice Age movies about 10x with Grandsons  so should not have been surprised at the determination of the little bu**ers. There are squirrels around here but only reaching our part of the village rarely - they must be spreading. 

Anyone else had this problem - I'm trying the chicken wire defence at the moment - failed at the first attempt so I've increased the density and pegged it down good and proper. Defence costing more than bulbs at the moment 8O

Jagman


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

They make very good eating!!!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Had all my strawberries 5 years ago. Bought a high powered air rifle. Endless fun, squirrels nil, himself 18 so far. Before the RSPCA lobby comes out they are classified as vermin. By insurance companies any way who will not pay for damage caused by them. This I found out at my expense. A big buck came down our chimney 4 years ago caused tremendous damage as we were away on holiday at the time.

By the way they are really tasty, diet of fruit, nuts and bulbs can’t go wrong!

Dick


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

How do you cook a squirrel Bigfoot - or did you mean the bulbs :? 

I bet they taste like chicken


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Use any rabbit recipe, they are really sweet.

Dick


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Number 1 son just rang asking for tips for christmas presents, told him high powered air rifle, he asked to speak to the wife and is now in deep concerned conversation with her about my mental health  

I'll let him stew for a bit - speaking of stew we've got one of those slow cook pot things, perfect for squirrel hot pot I should think Dick. I'm working out shooting angles so if I miss the squirrels I'll hit the neighbours I least like ...... wife now as concerned as number 1 son 8O 

Are any MHF members doing time?


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Jagman said:


> Are any MHF members doing time?


Well if they are, they can't answer! :? :?


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Jagman said:


> Number 1 son just rang asking for tips for christmas presents, told him high powered air rifle, he asked to speak to the wife and is now in deep concerned conversation with her about my mental health
> 
> I'll let him stew for a bit - speaking of stew we've got one of those slow cook pot things, perfect for squirrel hot pot I should think Dick. I'm working out shooting angles so if I miss the squirrels I'll hit the neighbours I least like ...... wife now as concerned as number 1 son 8O
> 
> Are any MHF members doing time?


Not that i am aware of, above gave me a much needed laugh. so thanks
No Squirrels here-yet- but can think of someone oops thing for you to practice on here till your aim improves.
Sue


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Jagman

I've got exactly the same problem, any bulbs in pots or in the ground are fair game to them. 

They have also dug up all my lily corms :x but not eaten them for some reason?

I always thought tulip bulbs were poisonous? Obviously not to squirrels as they still seem to eat them and come back for more!


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Had the same problem here last year, they love the daffs and took the lot. 

We lived in a lovely place in Wales a few years ago with a huge strawberry patch, nothing I could do would stop them so I used to sit on the outside loo with the door open and an air rifle in my hand, never ended any of them but a few had sore bottoms for a while. Didn't stop them though still came and helped themselves. 

They then moved onto the plums and sat in the middle of the lawn just eating them, I could swear they would have a glance towards the house and gloat while doing it. 

Still nice to see them in the woods when you are out and about though  

Mandy


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Spent the night surfing the mighty internet for squirrel info.; whole new world revealed. Sat in the dinning room with blinds open so I could watch the garden every time the security lights came on in case it was a squirrel. They came on seven times: 4 cats, 1 rat, 1 neighbour trying to get in my shed (direction of fire when air rifle arrives now confirmed), and one scantily clad woman (although I could have been hallucinating by this time).

Advice up to now:

Protect bulbs with any of the following: canes, chicken wire, fishing line, slate mulch, grated soap, repellant spray, cayenne pepper, chilli powder, bloodmeal, human hair 8O , garlic cloves, moth balls, chicken manure, bb gun, 12 bore, fox urine, and ...... a plastic owl 

Most useful website:

www.deathtogreysquirrels.com

Its getting light here so I'm just nipping upstairs to lop off some of the wife's hair before waking her up with a nice cup of tea.

I fear that squirrels, or tree rats as I have learned they are usually called by victims such as myself, will be my obsession over christmas. Tonight as I continue my own version of naturewatch I will be googling airguns and claymore mines.

My favourite info discovery so far:

Q Is there any gas that will stop squirrels eating my bulbs?

A Yes ..... Gas mk 4

Thanks to members posting, I appreciate the support


----------

